# Newb Here. Want to make a nice box.



## SAPierce2006 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey, I'm interested in making a fairly nice box. Something that's not too plain, and a bit more advanced.

Here is probably something a bit advanced, but I'd like to make something along the lines of this:









I recognize that is pretty advanced, and probably beyond what I could do, and if that's the case then I'd be happy leaving the design off the top. But either way, time isn't an issue. I'm looking for some information or maybe a readup on how to do some basic designs, not necessarily pictures like that star on the above boxes, but more like creating attractive borders, and those side designs etc. In essence, I don't want to make a flat box that a four year old could put together. Any ideas or posts would be wonderful. I have access to most, if not all the tools I should need, but I don't know, so I'll figure it out as I go, and get anything I need. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

The top & Bottom one use this jig: http://www.dovetailspline.com/ for the splines on the corners.

The tops were more than done using wood veneers.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

_"Time's not an issue"

_There's your key words, and that's a good thing. There's a lot of books on marquetry out there, hit up a Borders or Amazon and get the basics down from reading first. That's what I usually do before I dive into the unknown. Enjoy.


----------



## widekerf (Aug 9, 2008)

Boxes is boxes is boxes. I have been building boxes for at least 10 years, and have never gotten bored with it. Although the only things tht ever change from one project to the next are: A.dimensions, B. details (joinery,closures, lids,hinges,feet, handles etc.) C. Materials--how we prepare them, finish them and combine them. Changing A,B,C,or anything in either of those categories compltely changes the character and/or utility of the piece. I found several good books on design and have seen several good magazine ariticles on the subject this last year. I will have to look these sources up for you and that may take some time as we have recently moved. Aside from the normal assortment of handtools and power tools TS,BS,MS,JNTR,PLNR,DP, the 2 tools that helped take it to the next level were an Incra router table jig and a homebuilt 6X89" belt sander. It is really fun to make GEE WHIZ joints that can even make some of the oldtimers that REALLY know what they're doing scratch thier heads. I'll get you some pictures of some of these projects as soon as I can find someone who has a camera and the patience to teach this annologue guy in a digital world how to post them. Do any of you other termites out there feel like the whole worlds a tuxedo----- and you're a brown shoe? Okay-- maybe it's just me
widekerf


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

They make marquetry kits that have all of the pieces precut precisely. All you need to do is glue them on to make a lid like those boxes. It is tough enough learning all of the tools required to make a box like those, let alone precisely cutting all of those pieces of veneer. You could see how one went together and try cutting it out yourself on the next one.


----------



## john manestar (Aug 30, 2008)

Is Juniper a suitable wood for making Boxes out of?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

SAPierce2006 said:


> Hey, I'm interested in making a fairly nice box. Something that's not too plain, and a bit more advanced.
> 
> But either way, time isn't an issue.



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Since time isn't an issue, you can work on your learning process and the capabilities of the tools you already have. There are many joints and treatments that can be done with ordinary tools and tooling, without going out and spending money on jigs. Take some of that time to find out what you can do, and what you'll like.


----------



## puff (Sep 8, 2008)

*Really simple boxes?*

I'm not sure if it's appropriate to hijack this thread or if I should post a new thread. I'm also very new at this and I have the bare minimum of time, equipment and money. What's the simplest, easiest way to make boxes - really just glorified crates with lids - for storing stuff?

I have a circular saw and a handheld drill, and a few small tools, and no workshop to speak of (a garage or basement would be a step up). I'd love to have the time and money to get some serious tools and set up a workshop and learn how to do it nice, but right now, I just need some boxes. Nothing extravagant, basically milk crates (but closable/packable, etc).

I've made a couple of boxes. One was effectively a six-board box built out of 3/4" plywood, with metal corner supports and rabbeted edges (using a friend's router). That seemed to come out okay, though I'd like to find an even easier way of doing it. In fact, it seemed a bit overbuilt. I'd like to make the next one out of lighter plywood.

I've seen a design that uses a 1x1 "post" in each corner, that the sides of the box (several 1x6 boards in the one I saw) are fastened to with screws. That seems like it'd be fairly strong but easier to build. 

On a related topic, I have a fair amount of experience working leather. I've never done case-making, but I've been thinking about looking into it. Al Stohlman has a couple books on the topic. I might just build an internal frame and use leather for sides, sort of like the corner-post approach. Maybe it seems like that'd be harder, but I figure the leather will cover up most of my messy joinery 

Of course now we're out of the realm of cheap materials, but I guess I'm more comfortable spending money on leather than on wood. Also, using leather would make it fairly light.

Puff


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

A dead minimum for box making... A router with a table. and maybe a good Mitersaw. You could do everything with the routertable given the proper selection of bits.


----------

